
Elon Musk quits Trump advisory councils, saying, 'Climate change is real' - praneshp
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-elon-musk-climate-change-20170601-story.html
======
cosinetau
Some part of me believes that Musk leaving a board like this is cutting off
the nose to spite the face.

I don't believe that this administration is redeemable, but I also believe
that these advisory boards, and the Federal bureaucracy in general might also
slow the administration down.

Power players leaving whittles away at the strength of that barrier slowing
that tide. What is the alternative for Musk et al. if they opt out of this
type of public service?

~~~
anigbrowl
Power players leaving also undercuts the administration's credibility and lets
them devote their energy to opposing it form the outside. Musk gave it a good-
faith effort, and I think he's wise to quit, since staying in could do
significant damage to his own corporate goals.

~~~
grandalf
Exactly. Trump just took steps that benefit the incumbent auto industry Musk
is trying to disrupt.

